# The Motor Caravanners Club



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi, Just like to know if anybody on here is a member of The Motor Carvanners club and would it be worth joining,because they have some cl's and stopovers listed, as we are going Fulltime in September and we are already in CC and CCC but thought maybe the more the better for places to stay.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

nickkdx said:


> Hi, Just like to know if anybody on here is a member of The Motor Carvanners club and would it be worth joining,because they have some cl's and stopovers listed, as we are going Fulltime in September and we are already in CC and CCC but thought maybe the more the better for places to stay.


I've read about people who joined this club and stayed just a year or two. It's apparently quite good if you like rallies and getting together with other club members but its CL base is quite small.

I would have thought that membership of the CC and C & CC will give you access to thousands of CLs/CSs that should be enough for anyone.

I suppose that ultimately you'll balance the perceived value against the cost of membership.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

They've recently come in for a lot of mockery on another forum because of a (rather dire) promotional video they've done - see it at 



.

You might want to see it before deciding if it's for you - one way or the other?


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We're in the MCC and although don't use it alot we've found it good and you sometimes go to places you wouldn't have thought of going.

Next week we are going to a private site near York Wed/Thurs followed by Fri/Sat on a MCC Rally at Hutton-le-Hole then CC Stockton-on-Tees Sat-Wed. York £22 a night MCC £7 a night and CC £13-£15.

It gives you an extra option and you can go to any area of the country. 

Jan


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I actually enjoyed the video especially trying to recognise all the places (reckon I've been to quite a few) and vans but didn't spot one familiar face.

Didn't they have a big committee bust-up a few years ago?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Two and a half years ago when we were new to motorhoming we asked our dealer for advice on Motorhome insurance. He suggested joining the Motorcaravanners' Club for their discounted rates. We did this and began to receive their magazine each month. I suppose we had assumed that they were a general interest / lobbying group for motorhomers but it seemed that their main focus was on organising rallies, mainly at weekends. These, I hear, are great if that is what you want, but most of our short trips are during the week and we usually have somewhere specific we want to go. We cancelled membership after 2 years.

I seemed to remember that they had a dozen or so CLs but having just looked at their website and followed the links to their CLs map they probably have just under 50. If you have a look you'll be able to see if these might be a worthwhile addition for you to the much larger networks of CLs and CSs provided by the CC and C&CC.


Chris


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Solwaybuggier said:


> They've recently come in for a lot of mockery on another forum because of a (rather dire) promotional video they've done - see it at
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's very cruel of you, criticising the MCC's video when they've gone to so much trouble and spent at least £7.50 to produce it.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Interesting that people on here are members of multiple clubs - we have done this for our first serious year with a campervan and planned to resign from one after trying out both. But reading this thread it seems some people are in both. I can see that could work given they have different CLs.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

There are a lot of people on here in theMCC it is mainly a rallying club we are currently on a Northern Counties one with 300 vans on at Hartlepool, some coming from as far as Cornwall to see the Tall Ships.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

The MCC is good for rallying and quite often get pitches where others do not go. It's CL style network is minimal. However, it has joined with Practical Motorhome regarding stopovers at pubs (I think) so if you want to stay overnight in a pub car park, may be worth it. There is another stopover organisation called

http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/

If you like Last of the Summer Wine with the jokes taken out, you will enjoy the MCC's 50th anniversary video


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

nickkdx said:


> Hi, Just like to know if anybody on here is a member of The Motor Carvanners club and would it be worth joining,because they have some cl's and stopovers listed, as we are going Fulltime in September and we are already in CC and CCC but thought maybe the more the better for places to stay.


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

I joined the MCC at the May Newbury Exhibition for £25. In the membership pack I got a £5 voucher which I used against payment of £10 for staying 3 nights at a rally at Old Sarum rugby club, Salisbury - right next to the CCC site! There were 28 motorhomes.

I stayed 4 nights at June's Prestwold Hall exhibition with MCC Group for £37. I am a sole female with 2 dogs, and had my motorhome only ten days. Everyone was really helpful in sorting my queries, fixing my problems (trivial to them, but major to me!) and making me feel welcome. Plus we had a free hog roast on Sunday. They have been going 50 years.

August Bank Holiday weekend I'm going to the West Wessex Branch rally at Bradford on Avon, 5 nights £3.50 pn plus rally fee which I think is £1. You can go to any of the many group rallies in the UK - and abroad (there is a Spanish group) - not just the ones in your area, and most of the time you don't have to book or pay in advance. Most rally sites seem to have basic facilities without hook-ups. They also rally in the winter months at parks. They are a very sociable and dog friendly group, of varying ages. You can join the social side as much or little as you like. Members seem to attend the rallies to visit the area, meet up with friends, and have a laugh.

At the back of their 2010 handbook are 24 £1 per night vouchers which can be used at many of their CL sites. There is also a list of Safe Knights who offer a secure space to park overnight, and details of motorhome-friendly public parking around the UK, as well as other caravan parks. You get a monthly magazine. The Camping Card International can be purchased through them for £5. 

I joined because I know a couple who are active members, and because I thought I would get a discount on insuring with Comfort. However, Comfort said they don't give group membership discounts any more (I am also a member of the Institute of Advanced Motorists). I may also join CC or CCC at some point in the future.

NOTE: I hope to attend the Shepton Mallett show with Motorhomefacts Group, as I met LadyJ locally on her way to your Lyme Regis rally on 2 July!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Having watched the video, I will probably join the MCC.
Saw a few places we have visited, including 3 pubs!

Those who criticise the video should get out there and do one for Facts and show them how it should be done.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

aultymer said:


> Having watched the video, I will probably join the MCC.
> Those who criticise the video should get out there and do one for Facts and show them how it should be done.


Now now, it was only a bit of fun! You must admit it was a bit homespun! They do seem to enjoy themselves though.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I'll probably get some stick for saying this but if you made a video about a group of ralliers from any grouping including the MHFacts rally group the content would be much the same as shown in the amateurish, but undoubtedly sincere MCC video.

Mike


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Were in the MCC.,
Started rallying in March 2009 to get more use from the van..
Had some great weekends at wonderful locations and at very reasonable prices.. The groups do vary, ours the North west mids and North wales seem to have a good time  
I especially like the fact that there is no need to book for most rallies, just turn up..

No the CL list is not that big and as yet I have never used one.
YES that Video is very poor.. .  

Otherwise, the club suits our needs and I know there are many van owners who travel the country moving between rallies and CL's...

PS... I tried the CC, Got bombarded with advertising trying to sell me allsorts and NEVER managed to book 1 single pitch via their online system ..Now left..


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The MCC have just celebrated 50 years of camping and rallying so they cant be that bad and having served on the Kent MCC Committee I must say a lot of hard work goes into the rallies.
We always have entertainment and have many professional singers.
I booked Wee Willie Harris one AGM and Chicory tip.
We rally in schools in the winter and then have hard standing and the halls to entertain in the evening.
Many Summer Holiday rallies are held ie: The tall ships.
Bristol balloon festival etc etc.
There is a Spanish Group and also many rallies are held abroad ie: Lake Garda, Germany and France.


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

We have been MCC members for just over a year. I joined because the people that were members and lived nearby were friendly and helpful persons who took the trouble to say "Hello" when they saw me working on my motorhome in the front garden. I enjoy every minute in their company and have never wished that I was elswhere.

It is the other members that make membership of the MCC worthwhile.

rogerandveronica


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi all, my name is Dave & I am Chrisda`s husband, we joined the MCC in April 2010, our first rally was at Whitby & enjoyed it very much, & the rallies there after.
If you are talking about Les Belk`s video`s of the MCC, we have met Les & he is an everyday motorhomer just like us all, he is obviously proud of his club & does his best to promote the MCC. We were going to the rally at Northallerton a couple of weeks ago & not having been there before we decided to see if Les had done a video on it in the past; sure enough he had, having looked at it we decided yes it would be OK for us. We have enjoyed every rally so far wich have been varied. So enjoy the club & the rallies, put on by our very hard working committees & members, if you arn`t a member then join up & join us; try it you may be surprised!!!
Have a look on my website it is:- www.davesmccyorkshirerallys.webnode I too am proud of my club the MCC & my group the Yorkshire section.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I recognized Pately Bridge in the video, we lived nearby for 5 years and was that Cheltenham racecourse at the end??

Yes, somewhat amateurish, but interesting all the same. Not sure its for us yet, but maybe in the future. You never know


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

During our stay at Gatton Water last week (just outside Kings Lynn), we visited Hunstanton amongst many other places. We saw a rally (which I think was MCC) at Smithdon High School in Hunstanton during the beginning of last week. If it was MCC, there were a heck of a lot of motorhomes there , at least 30 and I'm being conservative with that figure   There was also another rally the other side of the school buildings which was predominantly caravans 8O . 

Regards

Chris


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, we did have an Anglia Group (MCC) rally at Smithdon School last weekend and we had 51 vans attending from far and wide.Cost £7.50 per night with professional entertainment on two nights. Compare that with site fees in Hunstanton....around £30 per night at Searles down the road.


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

I am member of MCC Northen counties group,and its like anyother club the more you put in the more you get out.the members are very friendly,and when you see the MCC badge in the window its like an introduction to say whuch group are you in.Les is a hard working very witty Yorkshire man and one of his and the club sayings is HOW MUCH and it comes through on the vidio personaly i thought the vidio was very good it showed a very friendly careing club.if you arnt a member and have never rallied give it a go and join us im sure you will be pleased.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Around three and half years ago now I wanted to join the club but they refused, as I couldn't add my MH number plate in for membership to site. 

I went to one of their rallies they held in Driffield (my home town and I was visiting relatives) they confirmed I could not be a member until I had a motorhome. 

My whole reason for joining was to get advise on motorhomes and which to buy , we knew we wanted one and just thought the amount of experienced people on there they could have helped. 

I think they have changed this rule now,  

Mandy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> Around three and half years ago now I wanted to join the club but they refused, as I couldn't add my MH number plate in for membership to site.
> 
> I went to one of their rallies they held in Driffield (my home town and I was visiting relatives) they confirmed I could not be a member until I had a motorhome.
> 
> ...


I'm not certain on the rules regarding this BUT at our rally last weekend we had 2 caravans there !! And one of those was a commitee member.. :lol: 
45 van turnout, £6 a night and a real good laugh. Plus a local county show in the field next door to spend the day around.. Great fun and value..


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

tonka said:


> I'm not certain on the rules regarding this BUT at our rally last weekend we had 2 caravans there !! And one of those was a commitee member.. :lol:


Hi

AFAIK if you have been a motorhome owning member and you change to a caravan then you are still allowed to be a member... I am not sure but think this may have been introduced for elder members who needed to downsize! ( to a caravan) .

Mike


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Well after watching the video - if I hear that the MCC is thinking of folding I shall certainly be selling my brewery shares pronto.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

spykal said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not certain on the rules regarding this BUT at our rally last weekend we had 2 caravans there !! And one of those was a commitee member.. :lol:
> ...


Not just older members Spykal it applies to all members.
If you join with a motorhome you can change to a Caravan and still be a member.

mandy you should have just walked into a meet and you would have been made welcome and members would have answered any questions you might have had.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If you dont like the video perhaps you like mine :lol: :lol:

Kent group entertained East Wessex


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

When we purchased our mh five years ago this October we saw a note ref MCC.
We joined, and to this day I do not know why I still pay subs.
Also a member of CC over 25 years.Same thoughts there on occasion.


Dave p


----------



## Mooveo647 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Northern Counties MCC member*

I've just returned from Hartlepool Tall ships rally, hosted by the Northern Counties section of the Motorcaravanners club. I, along with my wife and many other members helped marshal the event. We have been members for 5 years now and go away most weekends throughout the year with them and enjoy the friendships we have made in the club. This week in Hartlepool we've had over 300 vans on two separate sites, and had visitors from all four corners of the UK, and also three from Spain. It is a friendly club and we've always been welcomed to any rally we've attended. I would recommend joining to anyone who enjoys motorhoming.[align=justify]


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I will second that mooveoo647, doubt if any other club could have put a better rally on, especially with the excellent club for the entertainment


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I will be camping with the MCC (Avon branch) this weekend at the Bristol Balloon festival. Looking forward to it.

Sonja


----------

